# comm drops



## integy racer (Oct 24, 2004)

How many of you use comm drops on the motor?


----------



## brad hoehn (Sep 30, 2004)

me i use a comm drop we call black death 1/2 liquid wrench 1/2 wd 40 
lights up the end bell


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

integy racer said:


> How many of you use comm drops on the motor?


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=71006

enjoy the threadddd......


----------

